# Fs: Aquariums



## bluezebraman (Jul 9, 2013)

-10 GAL-----------$8
-20 GAL LONG-----------$30 (SOLD!!!)
-60 lbs of mixed grey/black/white sand---------$5

ALL IN SUPERB SHAPE ONLY SEEN WATER ONCE, NO LEAKS OR SCRATCHES (IN PIC BOOZE NOT INCLUDED) 
CALL-604-779-9258


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

booze not included huh.............well then have a bca party. it would be the kind thing to do.


----------



## bluezebraman (Jul 9, 2013)

lol maybe I will Bump!!!!!


----------



## indreamx (Dec 5, 2013)

what is the length of the 20 gallon tank?


----------



## bluezebraman (Jul 9, 2013)

20 gal long is 30"l 13"h 12"w


----------



## bluezebraman (Jul 9, 2013)

bump!!!!!!


----------



## bluezebraman (Jul 9, 2013)

Price drop!!


----------



## bluezebraman (Jul 9, 2013)

Bump!!!!!!!!


----------



## phuego53 (Apr 15, 2013)

Do you still have the gravel? Please call or text me at 604 617 5572
Thanks , Paul


----------



## ivanstrashenko (Nov 27, 2013)

Do you still have the 20 gallon. Mine cracked today out of stupidity, just looking for a bare 20 long.


----------



## bluezebraman (Jul 9, 2013)

Bump!!! Call my cell if i dont respond on time


----------

